# Fed up of people: I need a rant!



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't expect to get any resolution from this post, but if I don't write this down, I'm going to end up saying it to someone instead, and I'll either lose my job or alienate lots of people.

Why is blindness such a sticking point? After 2 patients in as many days at work refusing to let me see them at all because I'm blind, one stating that it's ludicrous that I was allowed to practise as a physio at all, and another pointing full at my eyes and mouthing "is she, is she?" as though because I couldn't see them it was all right to do this, I get back to the office and read an email from another idiot.

I've had this said before, but apparently I shouldn't be breeding because I'm blind. It all resurfaced again today. Apparently I am condemning any kittens I breed to a life of misery and risk because I can't see them, so their care is obviously compromised. Apparently they will be unhealthy because I won't be able to spot health problems, and if any of them need bottling, I'll kill them because there's no way I could bottle feed. All this despite bottling a baby last year and having experience with forcing fluids, syringeing food etc. I won't be able to groom or care for them propperly and I'm cruel to even consider breeding as I obviously don't have the cats' welfare or best interests at heart otherwise I'd leave the breeding to the "normal" people.

This sits on top of horrible rumours currently circulating the cat fancy that my "carer" (who is actually a paid PA who accompanies me to cat shows to offer me guidance round noisy, unfamiliar cat show halls, and visual feedback on all the lovely cats I can't see) is the one who does all of my show grooming. I can't groom a Persian propperly, presumably because I can't see, and so she does it all. Well, she doesn't know the first thing about grooming! The most she does for me is some tipping which takes about 10 seconds, and which is the only thing I can't do because I can't see. Apparently, neither of us could present a Persian well if our lives depended on it (remember they had just said that I couldn't/didn't groom, so this doesn't even make sense). And when I pointed out to this lady that she wasn't my carer, she sent me a definition of what a carer was!

I'm so, so sick of it. I seem to be getting it from all sides at the moment. Normal life I expect. People are idiots and they point and whisper etc all the time. Work is also expected, but not particularly nice as I know I'm competent, and before coming on the wards, actually had outpatients complaining if they couldn't get on my list because they wanted to see me. But to have this eating into my hobby as well? It makes me feel almost sick with upset. I need an area of my life that doesn't have this in. The cat fancy is a very back biting place. I do balance it with the fact that for every nasty one there's a lovely one, so I'm not losing perspective, but it makes me wonder how long I want to go on fighting just to be seen as normal. Of course, you can all see from the photos how abused and neglected my fat little pudding kittens are, can't you! But it's ironic that I didn't get an apology with Gabby's BIS Persian Kitten win re rumours of presentation issues. It's funny how people are quick to bad mouth and nonexistent with taking it back.

Anyway, as I say, I don't really expect to achieve anything with this, but I needed to rant somewhere, and I'm afraid here is it.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Normal people ??? no such thing...



I used to work with a woman who would run into the stock room everytime a disabled or elderly person came into the shop.. Thick as a plank !

People are like monkeys ..if they dont understand or are scared by something they poke it with a stick , bash it a bit and then run away..
Have pity on the poor stupid undeveloped monkey people, in a few generations their offspring may have developed the brain cells needed to cope with new or different situations..

Until then the best you can do is to ignore them...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Carly you do the most fantastic job with your cats and kittens - all the photos that GolgothaTramp has put on here is evidence of that as if Gabby's recent win wasn't :thumbup:
Some people are just ignorant and pathetic and I don't blame you at all for having a good rant 
I am sure you must be absolutely capable of doing your job or you wouldn't be employed - how dare these people think they can treat you with such disrespect  
You have my admiration - please don't let the ignorance of others get you down.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Your post moved me to tears - I havent been a member on here very long but know that yours is a name that goes with great advice - you sound like an amazing person who has triumphed in the face of adversity. Those who chose to comment with negativity are small minded people with small unhappy lives - people are often a disappointment probably why we love our cats soo much.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Shame to hear that you are getting such a hard time at both work and shows! 

I don't get people refusing to see you for physio simply because you can't see them - surely what you are doing with your hands and the instructions you are providing are what counts!? You'd think that they would be able to think the situation through but unfortunately it looks like you got a few jerks in a row. At least you know that you are good at your job if those who you have treated are requesting you.

As for breeding and grooming you know you are doing a wonderful job there too. People are always going to be jealous and clearly need to feel superior so will pick on any difference to put others below them. Take your wins and do you best to ignore the jibes and taunts, and enjoy those lovely fluffy chubby kittens.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Stuff them all Carly! It's their problem not yours! 

Either delete the lady who is sending you horrid emails = or email her back stating libel laws at her - and then tell her to wind her neck in. She's just jealous.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I would have thought your physio skills would be better than that of a sighted person, because you would feel things they wouldn't notice. I can't believe people would whisper and mouth like children, and surely if people refuse to see you because of your disability, isn't that discrimination and against the law?

I had an argument with a cashier at Tesco garage because there was a woman at the pump who didn't know which button to press because she couldn't read. This damned cashier announced over the loudspeaker that she shouldn't be driving if she can't read. Of all the damned cheek! Why should she need to read to drive? As my son cannot read, I'm afraid she got the sharp end of my tongue.

Best you can do is take pride in your achievements and ignore the silly beggars.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

As for show folk, one word... Jealousy


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi carly i had no idea you were blind and i defo could not tell from looking at you gorgeous cat photos so to me you are certainly capable of breeding,the fact that you won your last show speaks for its self chin up carly.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm so angry reading your post Carly -- how dare those stupid ignorant people upset you!!! Who the heck do they think they are???? Creeps!!!

I understand completely how frustrating it must be for you, to have to cope with such ridiculous prejudiced nonsense not only at work, but also in the Cat Fancy World too.  It really is too bad! 

What I respect about you so much is the fact you are so "normal" in every way hun It is obvious you have never allowed your blindness to get in the way of what you wanted to do in life, and it has not stopped you achieving your goals, which you have done so successfully.

It is how you are as a person.......how clever, interesting, thoughtful, warm and compassionate you are that makes you so lovable. The fact you are blind is incidental.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I absolutely agree with Newfiesmum that as a blind person you'd be brilliant at physio. I can't believe these attitudes in this day and age. Did you know that the winner of this year's Masterchef USA was a blind chef? She was absolutely outstanding and when her recipe book comes out next year, I'm definitely going to buy it. Again, I think that being blind is an asset in this case because you can't get away with "oh it looks okay". It has to taste good and the palate would have to be so much more acute.
No wonder you had a rant. How utterly frustrating for you . I had absolutely no idea you were blind...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Nothing to add that the others havent said Carly - just wanted to send you a hug. xxxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, Carly, I'm feeling so upset and angry for you- no wonder you need to vent your frustration!! 

You are one of the people on this forum who I truly admire and I always like reading your posts. Your reply about the blind kitten last week was so incredibly moving and brought up things most people- myself included- would never have considered. 

Your cats' health is not compromised in the slightest and you seem like a wonderful, ethical breeder. You're one of the best around, as far as I can see!


I do feel your frustration, however. As a support worker, I see so much discrimination it's untrue. People are so simple-minded! I try to find employment for people with learning disabilities and as soon as employers realise this is the case, suddenly they're not recruiting. And even if they take people on for work experience and give them glowing reports, the majority of companies do not employ my supportees in the long term. This leads to them being extremely down-hearted and there's no need for it!

The worst case was a girl I was working with who had Aspergers. When this was disclosed the manager asked me if it was contagious. He had no clue and I found her a placement elsewhere. And then there was another case where I was working with a man with Down's Syndrome. He was working in the stock room and wanted to be on the shop floor, dealing with customers. The manager's words were that he 'would put people off buying products', which led to me giving her my VERY angry piece of mind!!!

I know I went off on a tangent there, but I want you to know that I respect you very much- blind or not- and I wish you all the happiness you deserve. I feel for these tiny-minded souls as they're never going to find true happiness, being so critical about the best of us!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

The cat fancy (& general public) can be so utterly cruel.

Maybe this woman who is keen to tell you that you are so terrible for breeding should be told that if she spent as much time being a nasty vindictive gossiper on her kittens & show prep then maybe she wouldn't be so green with envy. 

Maybe it would suit this woman if you did give up. Stick it to her & carry on doing a great job.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, I wasn't expecting so many of you to read and respond. Thank you all so much for the kindness. It helps to hear it said that I'm not a cruel, heartless person for breeding. Normally I never really let the blindness enter into things, but there comes a point where, when you've had it from every direction, you've got to scream and shout about it. I never draw attention to it if I can help it as I don't see any reason to, so sorry for making such a big song and dance out of this. You've all made me cry!

I also love the monkey comments. Going to keep and use that one I think. It's so apt, and I'd never really looked at it that way before.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds to me like jealously and ignorance which sadly too many people suffer from  Ignore them Carly you are doing a fab job with your cats I'm sure you do with your work. Its a shame but many people seem to have a problem with others who they perceive are 'different'. I too have had to suffer in this respect as I have cyclothymia [which is a milder form of bipolar]. Once my best friend of many years standing heard this I never heard from her again!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm seething for you Carly, so I can only imagine how you are feeling!

As someone who has personally met you, and who of course, has one of your adorable babies, it makes my blood boil that people can be so dam cruel! How dare they say you would put your babies at risk ..... I know through the many conversations we have how much you go out of your way to make sure each and every one of your kittens get exactly what they need. I know what you went through with little Apache in this litter, the care and dedication you show is beyond anything I have ever witnessed.

Stuff anyone who thinks you are blind means you are condemed to a life of sitting there twiddling your thumbs!! You live life to the full, I know how much you love showing and breeding, so dont you dare ever let these pathetic people ruin that for you!!

As for your job, stuff those ignorant people as well!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

In my experience when people behave in this way, there is NOTHING more annoying than them seeing that it has absolutely no effect on you whatsoever. 

Unfortunately you cannot do much about the ignorance of some of your clients, but it seems that this person has spent a lot of time thinking about your situation to go to the bother of sending you the definition of a carer - wouldn't it be annoying for her if she thought you didn't care? 

You gave me some very welcome advice about integrating Nancy into our household and I hope you don't let this get you down for long. Big Hugs.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

I know you know my feelings about these "people" (I use the term loosely). You are an awesome person full of joy and love and I have never seen you as someone who needs any more help then any other person I've met in this world - it's just such a shame that some people are douches.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i totally agree with all the other members, there are some really pathetic people around, i like many members didnt know you was blind, and as said you do a cracking job with your gorgeous cats and kittens, sending you a hug Carly, as we all love and admire you,_


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I actually can't find the words to describe how angry your post has made me feel.... some people are a disgrace.... ignorant, jealous, small minded bigots! :angry:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry to read this. I also agree with everything everyone has said. I have complete admiration for you, the advice that you have given to people and the support you offer are worth more then what some small minded people think.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

How bloody rude are some people!
I have a feeling you have more warmth and love than the idiots that slate you.
You keep on doin what you do and stuff them obnoxious self righteous morons.
Big hugs. xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, thank you, thank you, thank you! After such a *insert swear word here* day, it helps more than I can tell you to know that, in some corner of Britain, folks appreciate my advice! Sounds so maladramatic, but it's the honest truth right now.

Thank you again!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh carly that is so sad
I can't believe anyone could actually SAY that to someone!
Its just so rude and absolutely hartless, I think you deserve a good rant about it.
I didn't know you were blind, and from the pictures, the titles and the care and feedback I have heard you sound like a great person who takes it as it comes and doesn't let anything stop her.

Keep going Carly, its just some idiots out there are trying to sound better than you cause Gabby just wont BIS


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sighted breeders miss things in kittens too sometimes, things just happen at times. 

I know a former breeder who has very little sight, she bred and showed Ragdolls without issues. 

It's easy to just assume because you can't see that you'll miss things, it's a shame some feel that way but as you see from this thread not everyone does.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Speaking as someone who would rather DIY an op, with local, rather than remove my TOP, to have a blind physio would make me SQUEEEE with happiness. Unfortunately, I'm just not going to be able to find a way to convince you I'm not fat once you start work - but at least you don't see the bleak unloveliness of old caucasian pink skin. I can TELL you I have the most beautiful skin... Tho truthfully, I've got to the age where I really just have no shame any more. If only I could leave my body and come back and pick it up, later. Tho it would then be so tempting to say This one's not mine. Mine's more attractive...

I would think physio would be far better done, by a blind person. 

Does sound like jealousy, on the part of your show opposition. Why not post a message on the chief troublemakers favorite forum, offering a personal lesson in presentation for show, in return for a 20 pound donation to your favorite cat charity. Even if no one takes you up, it calls their bluff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

You're kidding me..... you're persecuted in the cat fancy world because you're blind????

How ignorant can people be!!!??? I am so so sorry for you you have to put up with crap like that. I hope the good messages here and support from your friends and family helps you keep your head held high. Keep on going. I think you're a complete inspiration.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

The only thing I can add to this is:

Feck 'em. They are not worth even thinking about. I know that's easier to say than do but really these folk aren't worth your thinking time.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Hi carly i had no idea you were blind and i defo could not tell from looking at you gorgeous cat photos so to me you are certainly capable of breeding,the fact that you won your last show speaks for its self chin up carly.


Blimey me neither.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Didn't you really? I forget how many people don't know. I hardly ever mention it as it doesn't really enter my head to, so just assume most people know!Forgot to tell a kitten viewer what to expect before she got here a few weeks ago, and it totally nonplused her! Gave me a giggle though.

I did post a message on an email list that I know she subscribes to, stating that I was really pleased we'd won, and hopefully the horrid rumours could stop now. Unsurprisingly, there was no reply.

I'd heard of that raggie breeder through someone else, but apparently she gave up after a year due to being picked on, didn't she? Hopefully I won't go the same way. I'm feeling a bit more balanced this morning thanks to you all. Had a half melt down last night, ordered a dirty great kebab, ate until I thought I'd burst, bitched them all out to high heaven in my head, then snuggled up in bed with 5 babies and 3 big lumps and reminded myself how lucky I am. There are those far worse off than me, so this pity party was in really bad taste.

I think I might be on the straight and narrow again! Bring it on, monkey people. I'm ready!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

How dare they, I'm furious that people in the Cat Fancy can actually act like that!!!!! Surely it is libel and slander and I really think you should forward that email to the exec committee of the GCCF. Discrimination is illegal and she should be exposed as the evil bitter woman that she clearly is. I saw your kit at the last show and she looked groomed to perfection. If my OH helps my clip my kits claws does that mean I've not turned them out myself. I can't see why we can't have help to groom anyway, where does it say it to be done solo 

I'm so cross I really think you should take it further. I know there is a lot of bitching but to direct it to your sight is ridiculous. My friend had a bad back but still continued to breed, you can pick a kitten up which is a better gauge of health than looking at it I can assure you. 

I am so lucky that I have only met lovely welcoming people in my breed. Part of the breed standard for Snowshoes is temperament and luckily the people are all lovely too. It is only jealousy and a desire for them to keep a closed club. Ignore them, everyone without a reason to want you to give up will be lovely I'm sure. 

Can't add anything about the work thing, people are morons and there are pond life people everywhere, mind you at work you get paid so like the rest of us have to suffer that s**t. Never let the small mindedness affect your hobby though. Please do take it further as I want the cat fancy to be full of people like you with the mean minded minority weeded out. Reading this post and hearing the bitching in some groups could put some people off showing but the GCCF is run as a business now and people who try and put others off so blatantly should be given a warning at the very least.

Glad you are feeling better this morning but you really shouldn't have to deal with people like this - no-one should. Please keep a record of what is said and report them.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I escalated it to the chairman. I won't go into detail here, but it didn't go any further sadly. I gave up at that point.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

B*gger!! Oh well at least you tried. Keep the details and keep sending them anything offensive and eventually they will have to act.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Apalling.

At the end of the day, you may not have sight, and I've got no doubt it makes daily life harder in a sighted environment, but your other senses are bound to be enhanced. 

When it comes to your physio, you will be able to feel subtle differences that others may not; and you will, through your hearing, pick up more about the whole person - their mood, anxieties, etc. 

The cat show world that you are in sounds very bitchy, so if it weren't you that they were picking on, they would probably pick on something/someone else, sadly. Some people are just ignorant. Hard not to let it get to you though.

Do your best not to retaliate, so as not to put yourself in the wrong. Best not drop to their level. They are ignorant and jealous. 

There will be plenty out there who admire you for overcoming your difficulties, and, even more important, you will be a brilliant role model for those who are dealing with recent or impending sight loss, or another disability - either themselves, or with a family member.

They may not speak to you, but you will be showing people that there is life after disbility. 

As regards your cats and kittens - yes, some things will be more challenging, but again, you will be more intuitive than other people too. This means you will pick up on things that others may miss.

So - rant on here when you need to. 

You are well respected. Hold your head high - you are a great ambassador for the visuallly impaired. Forget those other people - they mean nothing.

Finally - if you get anything nasty in writing, don't delete it - save it all up -that will be discrimination after all.

Keep out there -you may not know the difference you are making, but you are bound to touch peoples lives in a positive way.

Good luck


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Yep I've got to edit my post since AC is no more

How dare people say things like that, for gods sake every single human being in this world has "issues" - cant think of another word to describe what I mean.

Yes you may be blind but its no different to sighted people.

Be proud of yourself and what you have accomplished and what you are doing, 

Someone mentioned in an earlier post with the physio, I agree, your senses are so hightened its a benefit and you can feel and sense things which a person can easily miss.

As for some of the jealous bitter twisted shriviled up prunes that may be found in the cat fancy places, they are nothing but shallow and to be truthful your better than them, they are just plain evil on the inside.

self righteous a$$holes that they are - have they've never asked or had help for anything or at any time

Everytime I've seen some one come on here asking for help, you have always gone out of your way to help and give whatever advice and assistance you can, for me that means a hell of a lot. If anything you've more of a bond with your cats and kittens

Clare x


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

> I'd heard of that raggie breeder through someone else, but apparently she gave up after a year due to being picked on, didn't she? Hopefully I won't go the same way


Don't you even dare Carly.
can't say any more than has already been said in the 4 pages

You can do physio on me anytime


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

carly, carly, carly....Why on earth would you want to be seen as 'normal' ? 

'Normal' implies _average_, and my dear you are just way WAY above that!

Don't give up breeding, don't you DARE give up posting on here...oh and don't give up the day job either!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

There are always people looking for weaknesses in others so they can pick on them, it happens to us all 

I get alot of it at work 

Some people really are just that jealous and twisted and sad! It just shows how unhappy they are in their own lives, trying to make out that someone else's faults are worse than their own - but it's the ones who are moaning the loudest and being the most bitchy who have the greatest faults!!! 

It does make me mad, though!!!


----------



## Allan53 (Oct 27, 2012)

It does sound like being blind would make breeding more challenging. Not to say you shouldn't be doing it (because obviously that would be a dumb thing to say), just impressed that you do manage to breed, presumably well, without an advantage many people (including myself, although I try not to) take for granted.

Hope the ranting helped


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You've got a lot of fans out here Carly. There must be a good reason for that.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Breeding is challenging for anyone. My challenges are just different.

Don't worry folks. I'm too stubborn to give up just yet. I might wobble, but with all your support, how could I ever fall!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

People can be so narrow minded can't they? A few years ago I was seeing eye specialists as my eyes had deteriorated and even with the correct glasses I couldn't see anyone next to me properly as they were just so blurry, I couldn't read etc and couldn't see anything on a computer, it wasn't my vision but the condition of my eyes, not having any mucous glands working and not producing tears etc all blurred my vision so badly and even wearing glasses still made me only see as though I was looking through a bathroom window, it lasted a few years but I could still do every day things and groom the cats etc. There were times when I felt suicidal and got really upset but I carried on, mine was only temporary even though it was a few years before I could see properly again.I will always have to use artificial tears but am much better now.
Two of our kittens from the last litter went to a couple where one of the men were totally deaf, he was really nice and I know he was more than capable of caring for them, someone said they could have an accident as he couldn't hear them but his other senses would have made him aware of what they were doing, the kittens are very happy and we couldn't have chosen a nicer person for our two babies.
Enjoy your cats and well done for all the work you put in to breeding, it is a challenge but you are doing a great job.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

i never knew you were blind carly, now that i know it doesn`t matter either 

i think you speak more sense and have probably done more with your life than most people fortunate enough to still have their sight .


ignore those idiotic emails , that is all they are . the person on the other end obviously has nothing else better to do with his/her time .

i am glad you have such a positive attitude too ! it just shows anybody with a disability no matter what it is , can lead a normal life and hopefully will offer courage to other people put down by these *members* off society 

i think anybody with the nerve to discriminate against you , needs to go look in the mirror at themselves , they obviously have a very narrow view in life x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I read this thread yesterday, but didn't have time to make a comment, when I did I couldn't because DS had knocked his juice all over the keyboard.

I did know you are blind and I am astounded by all the things you do, you have never let it hold you back. That takes a strong and determined person to do that, you could put plenty of people to shame because they don't get up off their arses and do the same.

You seem like the type of person that could walk into a room and light it up with your personality and presence. 

Your posts are always well informing. Some of the threads you do are damright hilarous. Oh, and your punctuation and spelling are a lot better than most including myself.

This is what people are jealous of, they expect you to have this big chip on your shoulder and be really angry at the world. THAT is something you are not. You've got a career, a life, independence and some beautiful looking cats and kittens. These people probably think that anybody that has any form of disability should be lock up in homes like people were years ago.

If I were you, ignore them, because your better than them and they know it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Light up a room with my personality? Thanks Jo. I'll pay you for that one later! 

Normally I can kepe things in perspective. I know people are idiots, and normally I laugh at them whenever they walk away, or even make verbal wisecracks that go way over their heads for the purposes of my own sick amusement, but sometimes it just gets too much all at once and you have to either punch someone, go mad or scream! I prefer the latter. Much less expensive in terms of damage limitation...


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Carly

Tbh I'm amazed that your employer lets the patients discriminate against you in this way! I would be raising it with a manager, in the same way as they wouldn't discriminate against someone who was for example without a limb.

I once had a course of acupuncture and the acupuncturist told me that blind acupuncturists are highly regarded as they place the needles by touch, not sight. I would assume a blind physio would be similarly skilled.

As regards the cliquey cat fancy club, what a jealous person they were! No one would say that unless they felt threatened

Take care


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Ella

There really is no point raising it with a manager. All they can do is state to the patients that if they refuse to be seen by me, they won't be seen by anyone, but there's no point in that. These are elderly patients in hospital who, if they don't have treatment, will never go home again, and I'm not crass enough to instigate that. As for the guy who pushed me, if I raised it every time that happened, I'd constantly be in her office! I was almost punched the other day, then another guy told me to put my head on a chopping block and let him get on with it! It's all in a day's work in the NHS, especially when working with the elderly. I just accept it and get on with work.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good grief. 

What happened to zero tolerance?

Shouldn't the employer protect their staff from what amounts to abuse, by refusing to tolerate it?

I work with children with additional needs, and I am full of admiration for how they battle on, and achieve against all the odds. 

Anyone who refuses to let a disability get in the way, and still follows their dreams, is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

This really is awful and makes me ashamed to be human. 

I used to work with a lady who had been a carer in a home for the elderly. I was surprised when she told me how horrid some of them can be, I had imagined that ALL old people were as sweet as my grandparents had been before they died. She said no there are some rotten people in this world and rotten middle aged people don't suddenly change to become sweet elderly people, they become rotten elderly people. I was so shocked, but it sounds as though you get a lot of the rotten ones. 

I'm surprised at the NHS though, whenever I've been in a hospital there have been posters all over the walls warning people that abusive behaviour won't be tolerated. The threat is obviously an empty one, but I am surprised they don't give their staff more support than that. 

At for the catty woman (and I used the word in both senses) it's obviously just a case of sour grapes and trying to stamp out the opposition. 

Don't let them wear you down. Their opinions aren't worth a sh*t.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They probably would do something if i told them, but really, if I was down there every time that happened, then I'd not get any work done! Anyway, most of it would probably be blamed on their being sick, so really there's little point. Mind you, with younger more together people it's a different story. I don't take it there, as they're certainly not demented, confused or delirious!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Light up a room with my personality? Thanks Jo. I'll pay you for that one later!
> 
> Normally I can kepe things in perspective. I know people are idiots, and normally I laugh at them whenever they walk away, or even make verbal wisecracks that go way over their heads for the purposes of my own sick amusement, but sometimes it just gets too much all at once and you have to either punch someone, go mad or scream! I prefer the latter. Much less expensive in terms of damage limitation...


A cuddle with any of your kitties, will do nicely at the Supreme


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Mind you, with younger more together people it's a different story. I don't take it there, as they're certainly not demented, confused or delirious!


Speak for your self, I am all three most of the time! :001_tt2:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

you probably see more than most people that have a functional eyesight. You have my most profound admiration for doing the things you actually want to. This is why society does not progress as it should, because we are so narrow minded that we aren´t comfortable if people arent in the boxes we put them into. You keep doing what you do and dont let ignorance bring you down.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Starting to have second thoughts about Orson and Ursula's safety with you!

Jo, are you going? If so, you're more than welcome to have a cuddle.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Jo, are you going? If so, you're more than welcome to have a cuddle.


Yes I am, can't wait.  Just looking though not taking Henry.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Look me up then. I will have a very fluffy someone there who enjoys her cuddles.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Carly, i just want to add my voice to your post if you dont mind, i for one think your definately one in a million, to do all you do with such a disability just shows your determination to get on with life and enjoy yourself. Ive seen your cats for myself and i would tell anyone that your cats are a real credit to you and all your hard work. I would say ignore those that put you down but then i think your too nice a person to ignore anyone, just put it down to their ignorance. keep up all your great work, hope to chat soon.............Chris/Raggs.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Chris. Thank you so much for this. You're right, I do struggle to ignore anyone, but I think that's something I'm going to work on!


----------

